# Can my motherboard support this CPU?



## BHU5HAN (Jul 5, 2013)

My motherboard Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3L(rev 3.1) is Socket AM3+ ready. So I wanna change my CPU to AMD FX-8350, but I have little doubt that "Will my motherboard support AMD FX-8350?"


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 5, 2013)

Not Sure
both have the same socket but, cant figure out why the CPU isn't listed in the Supported Processors list in the MOBO Website.

Wait for a Confirmation by Senior Members.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 5, 2013)

You need to update your bios to latest to enable am3 + but that mobo only support Bulldozer cpus,they don;t supports new piledrive cpus like fx 8350 or fx 6300,4300 

- GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket AM3+ - AMD 880G - GA-880GM-USB3L (rev. 3.1)


----------



## BHU5HAN (Jul 5, 2013)

I already checked that list, CPU is not listed there 
I think i also need to create a new Technical support ticket on gigabyte's website



ASHISH65 said:


> You need to update your bios to latest to enable am3 + but that mobo only support Bulldozer cpus,they don;t supports new piledrive cpus like fx 8350 or fx 6300,4300
> 
> - GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket AM3+ - AMD 880G - GA-880GM-USB3L (rev. 3.1)


im using latest BIOS stable release F5
only support Bulldozer-based CPUs? but there is also one Piledriver-based CPU FX-4350


----------



## Cilus (Jul 5, 2013)

It may support FX=8350 but not at all recommended. This board comes with only 4+1 VRM design and not at all recommended for 8 Core FX series Processors. FX-6300 should be the maximum choice here. I found in some forums that FX-6300 is successfully working with the latest BIOS with this motherboard.


----------

